# Datu Hartman Seminar tour



## James Miller (Oct 23, 2004)

Greetings-

Due to a family emergency Datu Hartman has canceled / postponed the rest of his seminar for October. He is in the process of assessing if he will need to do the same for his upcoming Swedish tour also. More information will follow.


----------



## ace (Oct 23, 2004)

May God be with U & Your Family in this Time 
of need.....................


----------



## Tgace (Oct 23, 2004)

Regards...hope everything turns out well.


----------



## DoxN4cer (Oct 24, 2004)

Family crisis bites.  Hope everything turns out for the better.

Tim Kashino


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 24, 2004)

Tim,

Hope all is well and the emergency ends up being a minor one.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 24, 2004)

Our thoughts are with you and yours.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 24, 2004)

Take care, Datu.


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Datu Tim,

Hope all works out for you and family.

Harold


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 25, 2004)

:asian:


----------

